# Whats the Best food for baby fry?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 4 newborn guppy fry...whats the best food to feed them so they grow quickly and healthy...that I can find at my lfs?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Freshly hatched BBS, Daphnia (any ones will do monia, manga, pulex), grindal worms, finely crushed flake food.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I used a powder called First Bites... its in a green package with an angel fish on it


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Newly hatched brine shrimp is the best thing for newborn fry. If you don't want to got through hatching them out, there is a food out that is small enough for the fry to eat and "mimics" brine shrimp hatchlings. It's called Golden Pearls. Try to feed the mid-sided product. Finely crushed flake food is great once they get some size on them, about 2 weeks old. I feed brine shrimp for the first week. After that, I alternate feedings of crushed baby fish fomula, brine shrimp, a crushed growth fomula, followed by another feeding of brine shrimp. As they grow, you don't have to crush the food as much. I can grow my Guppies to a saleable size by 12-16 weeks, depending on the line I'm raising.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have used crushed flakes for my guppies and they do great with it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

microworms!


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

I use a liquid food called small fry, for babys. It's got small little food inside the liquid, they really like it.


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

i use fry food thats the name its a really fine crushed food in a small container.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I've powdered Brine Shrimp, Bloodworms & Tetramin Flakes, mixed them together and feed them...is that ok?


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, you guys really love your fry, don't you? HAHA .. I just crush flakes. I'm trying to save moolah for my upcoming birthday. =)


----------

